# Video Game Collections



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 11, 2011)

I was reorganizing my entertainment center tonight (it still looks like crap) and decided I'd take some family photos.

SNES - My favorite system and the one I have the most games for. In case you can't tell, I love me some RPG's.

SFC - Super Famicom, the Japanese equivalent of the SNES. Don't have too many games for this system, mostly because I don't read Japanese. Still, it's good for titles I can't get otherwise (although Terranigma is bloody impossible when you don't know what the NPC's are saying).

NES - A fun system, but I don't play these a whole lot. Damned rectangle controllers.

Famicom - Japanese version of the NES. On the far left are the licensed carts I own, and everything else is weird Chinese bootlegs. I actually play the pirates more than the real carts, because those games tend not to have as much of a language barrier (most are platformers and shooters).

Sega Genesis - I was never really a Sega player, but I'm finding that there were some cool games I missed back in the day.

N64 - I used to have more, but some games disappeared with my stepsister after she moved away.

Gameboy (Color, Advance) - Some awesome games that I get back into from time to time. The cart with the damaged label is Zelda: Link's Awakening DX. I managed to get my copy of Mother 3 back when it was new and sold for something like $30. I should have grabbed a few. 

PS1 - I've been building this collection up slowly. I think I have some of the big titles, but I've never really checked to see what the system has to offer.

PS2 - Why the collection of arcade games has a "T" rating is beyond me. Maybe the ESRB thinks that people born after a certain year just won't get it.

And I have a box full of my brother's old Gamecube and PS2 games that I still haven't sorted through. I figure I'm not the only person on this board that has a pile of discs and cartridges lying around, so post 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 11, 2011)

Terranigma! Damn, I killed a giant bird on a mountain or something 4-5 dungeons in or so then I could just never figure out where to go...I really wanted to finish it as I loved Soulblazer and Illusion of Gaia and iirc it was somehow related. 

SNES was my favourite also. I had NES, SNES, 64, gameboy, gameboy colour, playstation, xbox (which evaporated it seems), and a wii, and my PC. I took to PC gaming in the 64 era though. There was a sega genesis around somewhere in there too, can't remember when though. The classic console on the wii giving old games, japanese or american, even sega and such is a treat.

Seeing some nice titles there, never did finish the last battle of secret of evermore, didn't enjoy it as much as secret of mana anyway (which my brother apparently trader for some other game at one point... the whore. Same with FFIII/VI. I did end up with rock and roll racing which was entertaining though. 

Links Quest is the most infuriating game ever made.

You seem to be missing FF Tactics in your collection, that one was great.


----------



## Qweklain (Dec 16, 2011)

I just emulate nes/snes/sega/n64 as I do not want to track all that stuff down, plus they run infinitely better on a comp in terms of resolution and controls anyways lol.

Secret of Evermore, that is my #1 fave game of all time, and I can say that with 100% conviction. Followed closely by Final Fantasy 6 (3 on SNES).

The only games I collect in hard copy are PS1, PS2, PS3, Nintendo DS (eventually 3DS), PSP, and X360. My PS1 collection is almost complete, but PS2 I have a LONG way to go. I would take pictures, but I have mine all boxed up at the moment, and it would take me many, many pictures to capture them all in the format like you did SchecterWhore.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 16, 2011)

My entire collection...  That would literally take a week at least!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 16, 2011)

I have 3 Xbox 360 games and 6 or 7 N64 games.

Come at me bro.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 16, 2011)

amazing choice in PS2 and N64 games!
metal gear and ffx were incredible! and you are one of the few people that actually played zone of enders! such a brilliant game that is so under rated! i cant find its sequel though. i'm hoping sony decides to re-release them for ps3 in HD

as for my collection, i only have one ps1 game, about 5 or 6 N64 games, about 4 or 5 game cube games, about 30 or so PS2 games, and then about 7 PS3 games.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 16, 2011)

I have Morrowind, Oblivion installed on an old comp, and recently installed Age of Empires 2 on my laptop.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 16, 2011)

I am more of a classical gamer. and I have somewhere around 650 original nintendo games (trying to get them all, even though I know it wont happen), and tons of SNES. I have almost every mainstream system to come out in the past 20 years or so. I only have a few games for each. Definitely an old school gamer.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 17, 2011)

Saw you have Lufia 2.. pretty much my fav game of all time.. or least tied with FF6 (well both lose to Starcraft, but im talking oldschool memories)

I also see you have Lagoon; thats a game I never finished back in the day and been trying to find again, but the emulator on my DS doesnt run it good =[ Maybe ill use a computer emulator but eh, Dislike playing on my computer. Someday though.


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 17, 2011)

No battletoads, disappointed. Wish my battletoads box was in it's original condition, but at least I have a fully functioning cart and the manual, in terrible condition as it may be.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 17, 2011)

over 700 nes games & counting...

...and nearly every system made. sad thing is most ive never played.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 17, 2011)

Asrial said:


> My entire collection...  That would literally take a week at least!





poopyalligator said:


> I am more of a classical gamer. and I have somewhere around 650 original nintendo games (trying to get them all, even though I know it wont happen), and tons of SNES. I have almost every mainstream system to come out in the past 20 years or so. I only have a few games for each. Definitely an old school gamer.





M3CHK1LLA said:


> over 700 nes games & counting...
> 
> ...and nearly every system made. sad thing is most ive never played.


 
People like you three scare me. How do you do it? Do you have a room in your house that when you open the door, a big pile of games comes out and crushes you? 

Also, props for the love of old shit.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 17, 2011)

I was a bit of a crazy game collector there for awhile, but when I got back into guitar my game-playing fell by the wayside and I'm glad for it. I still have a box of old Saturn, 32X, SegaCD and Genesis games in the garage but the rest of my collection has been sold over the years.

That being said, if anyone's interested in some retro gear, shoot me a PM and I'll go dig it and out see what's in there, would be happy to have one less box in my garage.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 19, 2011)

For Genesis, you should give Chiki Chiki boys a try. Love that game. 

I used to have a Turbografx 16, pcengine, pcengine duo and over 100 games but I sold it all back in 2001 for a hefty sum.

My only other system other than my PS3 nd 3DS is my Dreamcast. I keep that system solely for Shadowman. What an epic game. 

I love your collection!


----------

